# To boldly go where no man has gone before



## AbitheArtist

Hola, 

Soy un estudiante nuevo de español y quiero saben o citar el narración de _Star Trek_ para un proyecto, espacialmente la línea final. En inglés es, "To boldly go where no man has gone before." Pero, la gramática es difícil para me. Puede alguien ayuda me, por favor? 

Muchas gracias

----
Please, take a look: Thread Titles - English Version


----------



## Marumi

Hi! I speak Spanish based on your phrase in English and looking up on the Internet something in Spanish similar to the phrase you want to quote I found this one in Spanish that maybe is the phrase you are looking for:

_"Para llegar a donde  ningún otro hombre ha llegado jamás"_

I'm almost sure that's the one you are looking for. I found it in a Spanish Star Trek quotation page this one:

http://es.wikiquote.org/wiki/Star_Trek


----------



## AbitheArtist

That is perfect. Thanks so much!


----------



## Masuas

To boldly go where no man has gone before.
Para llegar a donde ningún (otro) hombre ha llegado jamás."       You could also say:

*Para ir osadamente a donde nadie ha ido jamás*. To boldly go where *no one* has gone before  
 Doesn't have to be ''another man'',
actually, it is ''no man'', but I would say *no one ( man or woman).*


----------



## Marumi

Why should this person make the Spanish phrase gramatically incorrect if they wanted to have the equivalence of the phrase said in Star Trek in Spanish? 

The phrase in Spanish is the one which says:

_"Para llegar a donde  ningún otro hombre ha llegado jamás"_


----------



## eli-chi

¡Pero cómo "marumi"!  El inglés no dice en ninguna parte que va a llegar, sino que va a ir.  Mi intento:
"Para tener la audacia de ir donde nadie ha ido antes"


----------



## Marumi

eli-chi said:


> ¡Pero cómo!  El inglés no dice en ninguna parte que va a llegar, sino que va a ir.  Mi intento:
> "Para tener la audacia de ir donde nadie ha ido antes"



No tiene que ver con la traducción exactamente correcta o literal del inglés, lo que esta persona buscaba era la equivalencia en español que se le da a la frase que ella señala en español, la única que se escucha en el show de televisión en español y esa equivalencia de la frase que ella quiere es la que señalé. Esa fue la que se le dio en el doblaje que hicieron en español es sumamente reconocida a nivel latinoamericano. Se busca la equivalencia de la frase, no la traducción literal.
Y la equivalencia para los fans es la que dice: 

_"Para llegar a donde  ningún otro hombre ha llegado jamás"
_
Independiente si en inglés diceIR_ y se utiliza el verbo _"go" si tienes duda pega la frase en google y veras que esta asociada a Star Trek y sale en muchas citaciones.


----------



## yarderodude

Remember your English grammar.  That phrase is grammaticaly incorrect.  Atreva ir donde ningun hombre ha ido antes.
Qué lástima que no lo tradujeron bien.
I guess the Spanish weren't so bold, but at least they didn't use split infinitives, or do they exist in Spanish?


----------



## Marumi

yarderodude said:
			
		

> I guess the Spanish weren't so bold, but at least they didn't use split infinitives, or do they exist in Spanish?



In Spanish we don't use split infinitives. At first I didn't know what was the meaning of a "split infinitive" in English grammar, because as I already said in Spanish we don't have that structure. But I found something really interesting: 

A *split infinitive* is an English-language grammatical construction in which a word or phrase, usually an adverb or adverbial phrase, comes between the marker _to_ and the bare infinitive (uninflected) form of a verb. A famous split infinitive occurs in the opening sequence of the _Star Trek_ television series: _*to boldly go* where no man has gone before._ Here, the adverb "boldly" splits the full infinitive "to go." 

So that's the reason about why in English the phrase of the Star Trek show seems strange for you. Because it's a common split infinitive proper of Star Trek.


----------



## Moritzchen

yarderodude said:
			
		

> Remember your English grammar. That phrase is grammaticaly incorrect. Atreva ir donde ningun hombre ha ido antes.


 You mean because of the split infinitive?
Fiddlesticks! It's just fine. 
Steven Pinker explains it pretty well in The Language Instinct. Some snots in the eighteenth century trying to make the language more "classic", following the structure of Latin came up with that rule. Of course you cannot split infinitives in Latin (nor Spanish) they don't have a marker.


----------



## Marumi

eli-chi said:


> ¡Pero cómo "marumi"!  El inglés no dice en ninguna parte que va a llegar, sino que va a ir.  Mi intento:
> "Para tener la audacia de ir donde nadie ha ido antes"




Mira:

De modo que “Star Trek” ofrece a sus fans una nueva  experiencia “para llegar a donde ningún otro hombre ha llegado jamás”,  como la célebre frase de la película.


http://www.laprensagrafica.com/fama/espectaculos/31906-el-inicio-del-viaje.html


----------



## earcut

yarderodude said:
			
		

> Remember your English grammar.  That phrase is grammaticaly incorrect.  *Atreva ir donde ningun hombre ha ido antes*.



Es la que más me gusta, pero hay que arreglarla un poco ¿Te imaginas Star Trek sin mujeres astronautas?

"Atreverse a ir donde ningún ser humano ha ido antes".


----------



## eli-chi

Marumi said:


> Mira:
> 
> De modo que “Star Trek” ofrece a sus fans una nueva  experiencia “para llegar a donde ningún otro hombre ha llegado jamás”,  como la célebre frase de la película.


Bueno, ¿y porque alguien lo tradujo así, aunque haya sido una interpretación antojadiza, hay que seguirle la corriente, Marumi?
[...]
*earcut*: Para tu información:
*hombre**.* (Del lat. _homo, -ĭnis_).
* 1.     * m. Ser animado racional, varón o mujer.


----------



## Marumi

No se trata de que sea una interpretación antojadiza o no. La frase quedo como "Para llegar a donde ningún otro hombre ha llegado jamas". Así quedo la frase que buscaba la persona en español, o mejor dicho esa era la equivalencia que la frase tenía en español, ya sea cuando decidieron hacerle la traducción al español basada en la serie inglesa y la pasaron al doblaje imagino. [...]

Por otro lado, no digo que haya que seguir la corriente, la razón de porque defiendo la frase "Para llegar a donde ningún otro hombre haya llegado jamas". Es simplemente porque esa era la equivalencia que la persona buscaba y punto. Ya estaba hecha y en español era sumamente famosa y reconocida a todo nivel latinoamericano.

Por supuesto puede traducirse de diferentes formas y todas las proposiciones dadas son correctas. Tan simple como eso.

Por otra parte, la frase que pegue: "De modo que “Star Trek” ofrece a sus fans una nueva  experiencia “para  llegar a donde ningún otro hombre ha llegado jamás”,  como la célebre  frase de la película" Era parte de un articulo escrito en español, en donde salía la frase en español y que era famosa de la serie o película de Star Trek, no eran mis palabras, pero lamentablemente me olvidé de poner las comillas para demostrar que era citada.


----------



## danielfranco

Despreocúpense de toda esta aparente discriminación sexual: desde la década de los ochentas la serie "Star Trek: The Next Generation" tuvo un desplante iconoclasta y cambió la frase original a: "To boldly go where no *one* has gone before", en reconocimiento a esas sensibilidades _New Age_ que se lamentaban de semejante lapso machista anacrónico.

Conste que nomás soy un "trekkie". Es posible que un "trekker" se niegue a reconocer la nueva frase. Mientras tanto, que nuestra misión sea "llegar a donde nadie haya llegado jamás".

Vivan largo tiempo, y prosperen,
D


----------



## eli-chi

danielfranco said:


> Despreocúpense de toda esta aparente discriminación sexual: desde la década de los ochentas la serie "Star Trek: The Next Generation" tuvo un desplante iconoclasta y cambió la frase original a: "To boldly go where no *one* has gone before", en reconocimiento a esas sensibilidades _New Age_ que se lamentaban de semejante lapso machista anacrónico.
> 
> Conste que nomás soy un "trekkie". Es posible que un "trekker" se niegue a reconocer la nueva frase. Mientras tanto, que nuestra misión sea "llegar a donde nadie *haya *llegado jamás".
> 
> Vivan largo tiempo, y prosperen,
> D


¡Por lo menos! 
Los mismos buenos deseos para ti, Daniel.


----------



## Mate

Muy interesante esto del "split infinitive" y el "marker", Moritz.

Me queda claro que una buena traducción no podría interpretar ese "to" inicial como un "para". El "to" es parte indivisible del verbo "to go", y solo pueden ser separados por un adverbio (_boldly_, en este caso).

Entonces es como dice Daniel: "llegar a donde nadie haya llegado jamás". Solo falta intercalar algún equivalente de "boldly".


----------



## elbaciyelmo

Bueno, aquí lo tengo, directo del DVD:

Versión doblada:
"La conquista del espacio: el gran reto. Éstos son los viajes de la nave Enterprise. Misión durante los próximos cinco años: explorar nuevos mundos, conocer la vida y nuevas civilizaciones, donde jamás ha llegado el ser humano."

versión subtitulada:
"Espacio, la última frontera. Éstos son los viajes de la nave Enterprise, en una misión de cinco años, dedicada a la exploración de lo desconocido, al descubrimiento de nuevas vidas, de nuevas civilizaciones, hasta alcanzar lugares donde nadie ha podido llegar."


----------



## Masuas

*Para ir osadamente a donde nadie ha ido jamás*. To boldly go where *no one* has gone befor.
Sigo con mi aporte.


----------



## Mate

Space... the Final Frontier. These are the voyages of the starship _Enterprise_.  Its five-year mission: to explore strange new worlds; to seek out new  life and new civilizations; *to boldly go where no man has gone before.

*Al ver el original en contexto ¿alguien todavía sostiene que la traducción puede empezar con la palabra "para"? o sea que ese "to" se traduce como "para"?


----------



## bondia

earcut said:


> Es la que más me gusta, pero hay que arreglarla un poco ¿Te imaginas Star Trek sin mujeres astronautas?
> 
> "Atreverse a ir donde ningún ser humano ha ido antes".


 
Un intento:
Aventuarse con audacia donde la raza humana nunca se atrevió a ir


----------



## Masuas

Haven't you ever heard of the preposition "to"= para ?


----------



## Mate

Masuas said:


> Haven't you ever heard of the preposition "to"= para ?


Claro que sí. Pero en este caso no se aplica.

De tu traducción se desprende que "_Its five-year mission: to explore strange new worlds; to seek out new   life and new civilizations; __to boldly go where no man has gone  before."_ se traducirían como* "Su misión de cinco años: para explorar [...] para buscar [...] para ir osadamente a [...]

*


----------



## Masuas

Space... the Final Frontier. These are the voyages of the starship _Enterprise_. It's a five-year mission: to explore strange new worlds; to seek out new life and new civilizations; *to boldly go where no man has gone before.*

*......explorar extraños mundos; buscar (    ) y nuevas civilizaciones; para ir intrépidamente, osadamente, a donde nadie ha ido jamás.*

Boldly es un adverbio, no veo tu ángulo.


----------



## eli-chi

Mateamargo said:


> Space... the Final Frontier. These are the voyages of the starship _Enterprise_.  Its five-year mission: to explore strange new worlds; to seek out new  life and new civilizations; *to boldly go where no man has gone before.
> 
> *Al ver el original en contexto ¿alguien todavía sostiene que la traducción puede empezar con la palabra "para"? o sea que ese "to" se traduce como "para"?


Buen punto, Mate.  Viéndolo en contexto, no. Le quito el "para" a mi versión.
"Tener la audacia de ir ..."


----------



## danielfranco

Hey, Mate:

Bueno, es que resulta que el infinitivo en inglés tiene obligado la forma de "to ____", mientras que en español no. En este caso particular, de hecho, estos infinitivos tienen función de sustantivos. "To explore… to seek out… to boldly go…" podrían traducirse como "la exploración, la búsqueda, la travesía…"

Pero no. Como en muchas otras ocasiones, habrá a veces una pila de mejores maneras de decir las cosas, pero supongo que por siempre se quedarán como aparecieron originalmente.

Ni modo,
D


----------



## Arrius

Muchos grandes escritores han utilizado el _split infinitive_, incluso Winston Churchill. Hoy en día las objecciónes en contra vienen en la mayoría de los casos de gente pedantica con viejos prejuicios.
La vieja tendencia inapropriada de de imponer la disciplina de la gramática latina en el idioma inglés es la causa de varios prejuicios igúales. Un infinitivo en latín no se puede dividir, en inglés que sí.


----------



## Masuas

De tu traducción se desprende que "_Its five-year mission: to explore strange new worlds; to seek out new life and new civilizations; __to boldly go where no man has gone before."_ se traducirían como* "Su misión de cinco años: para explorar [...] para buscar [...] para ir osadamente a [...]

Querido Mate...aunque yo nunca dije que se utilizaran todos los --''para'', que decidiste adjudicarme...un último intento, ahora que acabo de levantarme.*

*Su misión de cinco años: explorar extraños y nuevos mundos; buscar nueva vida y nuevas civilizaciones  e  ir intrépidamente  a donde nadie ha ido jamás.*

*Ah? Decíme lo que opinás.  ( Argot argentino).*

*Saludos y disculpa las desavenencias.*


----------



## duvija

danielfranco said:


> Hey, Mate:
> 
> Bueno, es que resulta que el infinitivo en inglés tiene obligado la forma de "to ____", mientras que en español no.
> D


 

Ahhhhhh, en realidad, eso es tema de discusión. El infinitivo en inglés no está obligado a tomar el 'to', ya que es demostrable que es partícula independiente y con semántica propia (James McCawley y muchos más).

saludos


----------



## aloofsocialite

He acabado de ver la introducción de ambas versiones, la latinoamericana y española; dicen lo siguiente:

la española:

"el espacio
la última frontera
estos son los viajes de la nave estelar Enterprise
en su misión permanente de explorar nuevos y desconocidos mundos
de buscar nuevas formas de vida y nuevas civilizaciones 
*de ir audazmente a donde nadie ha ido jamás*"


la latinoamericana:

"el espacio 
la frontera final
estos son los viajes de la nave espacial Enterprise
su continua misión:
explorar extraños nuevos mundos
buscar nuevas formas de vida y nuevas civilizaciones
*viajando temerariamente a donde nadie ha llegado antes*"

De un Trekkie de pura cepa, les deseo lo mejor.


----------



## Raist101

"Debe llegar adonde jamás ha llegado el ser humano"
[...]


----------



## Basilio Sergio

..."to boldly go where no man has gone before": ..."de ir audazmente a donde ningún hombre ha ido antes"


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Si de tomar una cita para un proyecto se trata (como infiero de lo dicho por el OP), creo que correspondería tomar en cuenta primero las traducciones oficiales que ofrecieron Elbaciyelmo en #18 y Aloofsocialite en #30.


----------



## Agró

"...aventurarse a donde nadie ha ido antes"


----------



## gengo

I'm old enough to remember (vaguely) that when Star Trek came out, some language purists wrote scathing newspaper articles about how this infinitive splitting was evidence of the imminent collapse of the English language.  That probably only made the TV show more popular.  Today, most linguists agree that it is acceptable to split an infinitive.  Or perhaps I should say, to boldly split an infinitive.

As to the translation, I'd say that Aloof (#30) has given us the definitive answers; that is, what was actually used in the dubbed  (or subtitled) versions of the TV show when broadcast.


----------



## Masood

_How many ears has Captain Kirk got?
Three - a left ear, a right ear and a final front ear (final frontier)._

Here all week, folks.👍


----------

